
Ask HN: What's your favourite non-US movie/series and why? - yesenadam
Preferably non-USA, preferably not in English. They&#x27;re already vastly overrepresented in online lists. Your favourite, or maybe top 3, and why. Thank you!
======
yesenadam
_Die Wand_ ( _The Wall_ , 2012, Austria) - A woman on holiday in the mountains
is suddenly trapped behind an invisible wall, with only animals as
companions... The movie goes deep into human nature, how we live with nature
and other life forms, and is comparably profound with the best writing on
those subjects. Incredible.

 _The Sea That Thinks_ (2000, Netherlands) - About the self, self-reference,
meta-(meta-meta-)narrative, consciousness, illusion.. Wonderfully well-
constructed.

2 of Kurosawa's: _Dersu Uzala_ (1974), the story of the friendship of a
Russian military map-maker and a Siberian hunter. Fascinating encounter of
city man and nomadic hunter, two incompatible modes of living. (I think Yoda
is based on Dersu, as _Star Wars_ was based on _Hidden Fortress_ ) ..and
_Ikiru_ (1952), about a boring goverment office worker who learns he's dying
and wants to do something meaningful with his life at last.

Series: My favourites are from France ( _Engrenages_ , _Les hommes de l’ombre_
, _Le Bureau des Légendes_ , _Un Village Français_ ) and Denmark ( _Borgen_ ,
_Arvingerne_ , _Herrens veje_ / _Ride Upon the Storm_ ). Maybe _Un Village
Français_ gets my top vote, the epic (7 seasons) story of a French village
under Nazi occupation - the politicians, Resistance, communists, militia,
Nazis, collaborators, Jews, businessmen etc. Unforgettably touching.

